# Starter course up the rake edge?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I am ready to re-roof the porch on the back of my house due to wind damage to the original 23 year old 3 tabs (they have lived a good life!). The porch has a shed roof off the main roof: about 14 by 18 feet with 1:3 pitch. My plan is to tear off the old shingles and felt and inspect and repair any sheathing damage. I plan to install "ice & water shield" on the whole roof with new drip edge. I will be using heavy weight architectural shingles for the replacement with a few bundles of 3 tabs for the starter.

My question is a the starter course: I know that the starter course goes along the full length of the eave edge but I have seen the rakes treated both with and without a starter course. Which is the best way and what is your recommendations.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've always run the "bleeders" up the rakes. Several reason why we do this. It looks nice and clean when you look up from the ground. When running laminates you got a nice straight end to run off as you run up the rake.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Run starters up the "rakes",
Use some type of drip-edge.
Before you put the "starters" on - 1/2 inch overhang

rossfingal


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with the other posters.I have always and will always use starter strips 360*.I got into a 20 or 30 post war with some inspectors on another forum for just the same question.,Should they be used ?.,Yes.IMO of course.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to touch base with the shingle manufacturer on what the exposure needs to be. That roof is really to to low a pitch for a shingled roof.


----------



## PAHome (Feb 16, 2012)

I also agree, you should always install starters on the entire perimeter. For added protection from the wind you might want to think about swapping the 3tab shingles for actual starter strip shingles.

www.pa-homeimprovements.com
PA Home Improvements Inc.
764 North 9th Street 
Stroudsburg PA 18360
"your local roofing experts"
800-ROOF-ALL​


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

joecaption said:


> May want to touch base with the shingle manufacturer on what the exposure needs to be. That roof is really to to low a pitch for a shingled roof.



1:3 slope is about an 8/12. Every asphalt shingle on the market that I'm aware of is rated down to 2/12 now with special underlayment considerations. Also, I'm not aware of any manufacturer that still recommends reducing the exposure for lower slopes.

edit: Maybe I don't know what a 1:3 slope is.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, starters up the rakes it is. I am aware the roof is a little flat for shingles and that is why I am using "ice & water shield" on the whole roof.

Thanks for the tip on using starter strips instead of cutting 3 tabs, sounds like the way to go.


----------

